# Naja Naja



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stunning photos, wot sort of size was it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate, cracking specimen


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely.......almost as nice as mine....:whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

That is one nice looking cobra great pics


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Lovely.......almost as nice as mine....:whistling2:



im 99% sure its less evil and psychotic than yours :whistling2: i dont even need to see this one in the flesh


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Wow it looks cracking. Hows it going out there????


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a nice big hood display.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> stunning photos, wot sort of size was it?


Around 5 ft.



ScottGB said:


> Wow it looks cracking. Hows it going out there????


Good thanks mate. The Western Ghats is the place to go for wildlife, some amazing forests.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> That's a nice big hood display.


i remember the first lass i said that to aswell



cracking photos mate. stunning snake, even if it is giving you the V


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

awesome pics! very jealous


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW amazing  fab photos


----------

